# a peek at my 1701-A refit



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

okay lets see if this works --










wooo hooo pics worked!

okay, i'm NOT building this... i have an email in to the builder asking which colors he is using for the aztek'ing... 

i have to try and come up with a cool custom base for this thing !! 

enjoy
dave


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Really nice!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Very nice.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

That's fantabolous!!! Hmm. That paint job is quite familiar. Now where have I seen...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> That's fantabolous!!! Hmm. That paint job is quite familiar. Now where have I seen...


not sure what ya mean bro, but you've done some fantastic builds !! 

dave


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

davecfprez said:


> not sure what ya mean bro, but you've done some fantastic builds !!
> 
> dave


Thanks! I appreciate it. I didn't mean antything. It's just that I think I recognize the paint scheme of that refit build up.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I didn't mean antything. It's just that I think I recognize the paint scheme of that refit build up.


meaning ... ? you've seen that (my) build? 

the paint is what i would consider a typical aztec'ing from all the webpages and forums i've read...

dave


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Perhaps I should have said color scheme instead of paint scheme. It's the colors used that I was referring to.


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*List please...?*

Wow,

Those are some sweet-as colors! Any chance of getting a list of which were used...?

Best,

robert


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL, stunning work! well done to say the least! Gary


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

i don't think the builder is going to give out all his "secrets" but i did ask the obvious --

if he used pearl blue, and copper... his answer was yes to both... lol

dave


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

another small update... enjoy !!! i know i will when i get it !!

dave


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That was the closest I could find to a jawdropping smiley.

Outfrackingstanding!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Very well done! Top Notch!!


----------



## JadesDarkHeart (Dec 8, 2003)

So why all the secrecy on who is doing the build up?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I know who the builder is just by the colors used, but if Dave didn't reveal, then I can not.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

JadesDarkHeart said:


> So why all the secrecy on who is doing the build up?


Lets just say the builder works for a certain company that has 3 letters in it's title, something about lights and magic if I recall.


----------



## JadesDarkHeart (Dec 8, 2003)

LOL enough said


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Nope DLM aint it.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

i'll double check with the builder to see if he is okay with me dropping his name, and if he is cool w/ it i'll spill all the beans i have...

dave


----------



## JadesDarkHeart (Dec 8, 2003)

Well it has to be one of these guys who work for the other L&M company.

http://cgi.ebay.com/STAR-TREK-ENTERPRISE-1701-A-Replica-w-LIGHTS-350-Scale_W0QQitemZ6035920156QQcategoryZ155QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

That IS a nice build!

Very nice indeed!

There are some minor errors on the paint scheme (saucer Aztec is not completely correct, only the port side lower saucer docking port has a darker color, the five view ports at the starboard side have not been removed to resemble the Ent-A, etc apologies for the nagging ..I just can’t help myself to point out the mistakes  ). 

But it’s a really wonderful build. 

I especially like the new base THAT’S how they should have done it in the first place!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Garbaron said:


> That IS a nice build!
> 
> Very nice indeed!
> 
> There are some minor errors on the paint scheme (saucer Aztec is not completely correct, only the port side lower saucer docking port has a darker color, the five view ports at the starboard side have not been removed to resemble the Ent-A, etc apologies for the nagging ..I just can’t help myself to point out the mistakes  ).


Well I for one am greatful that you do, because if you didn't I don't think I would have noticed that the 1701-A's 5 windows on the starboard side weren't there in the first place. :wave:


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

Garbaron said:


> That IS a nice build!
> 
> Very nice indeed!
> 
> ...


 i guess i'm not looking to EXACTLY copy the ship from the movies... it seems to me there are enough details that are not completly agreed upon for someone to say-

"This is an exact replica."

i asked afew people whom i trust without a doubt to gage who they thought would build me a superior looking ship that could be displayed and that i would be happy with....

to me individuality is what i like about every hobby that i am into....

dave


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Well you can NEVER exactly copy the studio model since this would mean to copy each and every single panel you can see. 

And a model should always have a personal notes, something that distinguishes it from all the other Refit models out there. 

BUT….for $2400 I’d expect an 100% correct saucer Aztec scheme and that one has done enough research to know that the A does not have the five view ports at the starboard side!

Again sorry....it might just be me … but I expect such things to be corrected.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

who said i paid $2400.00 ?

dave


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

The link given above by Jade says:

Sold for:	US $2,400.00 


And I only quoted this prize! But did not say you paid this much.

Anyway, enjoy your Refit it’s a wonderful build! It really is!


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

Garbaron said:


> There are some minor errors on the paint scheme (saucer Aztec is not completely correct, only the port side lower saucer docking port has a darker color


hey gar

can you post your correct links to the aztec paint scheme? now ya got me interested in what the "correct" version should look like...

thx in advance
dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Here's a good place to start.

http://cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPEnterpriseTop.htm


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Here's a good place to start.
> 
> http://cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPEnterpriseTop.htm


ah cool thanks! i didn't bookmark that webpage... 










so it sounds like according to garbaron there is an exact pattern and paint color list for this aztec paint scheme ?

dave


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well I dunno about a color list per se... but there is an article written describing in detail how the studio model was painted. There is an exact alternating, repeating pattern for the main aztec on the saucer and several other areas, those patterns are broken up further with what I call "sub-patterns" some of which are repeated while others are randomized. This gives the ship a larger sense of scale and detail. There is a specific pattern to the nacelle struts, nacelle bodies and lower part of the secondary hull as well--although they're not a repeating pattern as some have made it.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

There is the main Aztec scheme and then there is the secondaty aztec scheme. This secondary aztec is the random 'sheen' of little squares, rectangles and odd shapes. 

Here is a picture of my test build....

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/?action=view&current=P2080029.jpg

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/?action=view&current=P2080030.jpg

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/?action=view&current=P2080025.jpg

Now, my main aztec scheme is not accurate, but will be on my serious build.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Well I dunno about a color list per se... but there is an article written describing in detail how the studio model was painted. There is an exact alternating, repeating pattern for the main aztec on the saucer and several other areas, those patterns are broken up further with what I call "sub-patterns" *some of which are repeated while others are randomized*. This gives the ship a larger sense of scale and detail. There is a specific pattern to the nacelle struts, nacelle bodies and lower part of the secondary hull as well--although they're not a repeating pattern as some have made it.


okay... so like an earlier post of mine --

it seems to me there are enough details that are not completly agreed upon for someone to say-

"This is an exact replica."

(example) so "your" aztec compared to "my" aztec is determined by who is doing the comparing...

dave


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm not sure there is an exact pattern...part of the reason that it is so difficult to match the design is because it is supposed to have a randomness to it. Add to that the number of different colors or shades of white that were used over the years and it makes it even more difficult to match exactly (if looking at the most recent pictures of the ship).

I think it is safe to say there is a certain "look" that the aztec pattern should create. The main aztec design is pretty well documented by now but I think a lot of modelers are trying to take that "extra" step and put the "pattern within a pattern", if you will.

The b&w picture you picked is a good example. You can see the main pattern clearly on the large grid right below the "NCC" but when you look at the large grid below the "-1701" it's tough to recognize any pattern at all! But if you look closer at the grid below "NCC" you can see the shades (if you will) within the pattern - I think that's what some folks are focusing on (of course, I could be wrong...).

Anyway, I think the model pictured earlier looks great! 

I'm not sure what mine will look like when completed...I'm sure I'll miss something...but I hope to have a clean, professional "looking" kit...and I think the one that is pictured earlier in this link is certainly that.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

there is an exact pattern for the main aztec pattern.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

*slugs RAIST*
i'm a noob, but i *DO* know that !!  

= ) 

dave


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry, I got confused. I thought the discussion was stating that there was no difinitive pattern for the main aztec scheme. That's what happens when you speed read 

Dave, the model looks fantastic. Simply amazing 

Tony


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

*un-slugs Raist*

heheh no prob.

now if i can just find an *uber* exact replica Trek uniform tunic maker i'll be a happy camper !

dave
EDIT
*thx for the nice words everyone*


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

davecfprez said:


> hey gar
> 
> can you post your correct links to the aztec paint scheme? now ya got me interested in what the "correct" version should look like...
> 
> ...


Well I think the others already answered most of the questions.
I am not arguing about the secondary or ternary Aztec pattern, I was talking about the main Aztec pattern. The one on the Refit you have bought, or more prezise which can bee seen at this link http://cgi.ebay.com/STAR-TREK-ENTERPRISE-1701-A-Replica-w-LIGHTS-350-Scale_W0QQitemZ6035920156QQcategoryZ155QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
has a lets says 98% correct main Aztec scheme. 

The 2% missing is something a lot of Refit builders miss or omit. 

Have a look at this picture:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent05.jpg

Focus on the Aztec near the left hand phaser bank. The Aztec has a little square in the upper corners of each individual deflector grid section. 
You can also see that only ONE (port side) lower saucer docking port is of a darker color. 

At this picture you can see the Ent-A starboard side engineering section in front of the docking port, note… there are no view ports. 
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent47.jpg

This is the Refit as seen in TMP:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent48.jpg
note the five view ports!

As I said earlier… if I had to pay that much money for a kit I’d expect the builder to know these differences and make the necessary corrections!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

So if we're using the terms _primary_, _secondary_ and _tertiary_ aztec, if someone would like to claim that he has created a "100% accurate TMP aztec scheme", I'd prefer that he would write "100% accurate _primary_ TMP aztec scheme"... since it's not possible to create (and confirm) a 100% accurate primary, _secondary and tertiary_ TMP aztec scheme, given the limited (but excellent) resources currently available.

Just putting that anal-retentive spin on it ... :hat:

(I'm presuming that a _primary_ scheme would use just the familiar aztec, _secondary_ would use Arthur P's grids to break up the primary, and _tertiary_ would split up the secondary to get even closer to the Cloudster refs.)


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

This is a 100 percent accurate MAIN aztec scheme made from Arthur Pendragons templates....

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/04SaucerUpperMainAztec_photoShop2.jpg

And you can see the little squares Garbaron is speaking of.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's good aztec! :thumbsup: 

Er, Main. Primary. Whatever.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

And this is the start of a first layer of the secondary aztec scheme. One need only cut ouot the yellow portions to create a random paneling affect.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/03SaucerUpperGenericAztec1A_2.jpg

This will not be able to be produced 100 percent accurately, but it will give the sense of the sheen seen on film.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/P2080030.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/P2080029.jpg


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Good points in this thread... :thumbsup: 

The thing I find most interesting/funny/ironic is that through the years of painting and repainting, I am sure at some point an FX artist who worked on the actual Enterprise miniature said to him/her self:

"I need this color, but we don't have the original anymore. Hmm....let me mix this up...add a little of that...there, that's a decent color, we'll paint these few areas with it. No one will notice the difference."

...and 20 some years later the rest of us are trying to duplicate it... :freak: 

Just like the starboard side engineering ports.

Just imagine...

Unpacking the Enterprise to film ST IV...
"Hey, has anyone seen the starboard mount cover?"
"It's not in the crate?"
"Nope."
"If it's not in the crate, we don't have it."
"I guess we'll have to fabricate a new one."

...and 20 some years later we're building models without starboard side port windows in the secondary hull...  

For me, it's all the more reason to build mine as it "looked" in TMP...I wish we had those cloudster pics (after filming TMP) in color...


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I couldn't agree more with what you said Klgon, but let's not forget about what we do know about the object that we are basing our subject on. What we know of it we really should try to duplicate(in my opinion ofcourse) and what seems sketchy just calls for your best guess and some improv'.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Thomas Sasser claims he has COLOR pictures of the Refit after TMP! 
Hope he discloses the information soon, or the plasma based objects surrounding the sixth planet will have to be used on Mr Sasser


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I hope so too. The day they come out will be a special day for sci-fi modelers.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

When I asked Thomas if there was any word on those pictures, he replied thusly:



ThomasModels said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> I showed one thumbnail a few weeks back, suddenly it becomes common knowledge that I have a whole library of 'reference photos'. Out of the top five things to do on my list, right now posting anything like that is at #47.


So, there it is.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

How can he say „suddenly it becomes common knowledge that I have a whole library of 'reference photo'”???

It was HIM in the first place who teased us with a sneak peek at a TMP Refit color picture at THIS very board!! And it was HIM who said he will make them available at the reference library at his board!

Well… I don’t need those pictures anyway… <shrugs shoulders, walks away…>


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Come back G, number 47 on the list doesn't sound too bad for someone with Thomas's level of output! They'll be up by Easter....


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

so where is the link to the color pic. he posted?

ALMOST finished !! 

dave


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Another GREAT work by the guys from the FXCompany!


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Email sent


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I also thought that whole thing with the Thomas Sasser photographs was odd. His posting of a teaser pic was in response to the decals I was working on for the strongback and deflector areas of the PL refit. If I recall, he posted the teaser pic to let us know that our interpretation of the patterns in those areas wasn't completely correct (cool), and he further indicated that he would post some (notice I didn't say library) color photos he had on his site (also cool). Then, nothing. Nada. Nine. Nil.

I could understand if his source for those photos indicated they didn't want them released, or if there would be other complications in sharing them. He hasn't indicated that, though. The only message I've interpreted is that he has the photos, the rest of us don't, and that he's not sure when he'll get around to sharing them.

Maybe he's planning to make "fully accurate" decals for sale and doesn't want to share his source material. I'm completely cool with that. Maybe he wants to make the photos available for sale. I'm cool with that too. I just don't get why there's so much secrecy and perceived nonchalance over something he started.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice, how are you going to display it?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's a nice-looking build, with subtle colours. :thumbsup:


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

REL said:


> Very nice, how are you going to display it?


it will be on a custom star field base that will have all the light switches built in.... and then encased in a plexi case to keep the dust and stuff off of it...

i'm hoping for some more pictures any second....

trekmodeler i gotta say i REALLY like how your strongback blues came out !!! holy crap'ola !! 

dave


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

i was given some other options that i had "installed" those were:

a sound board that activates when the photon torpedoes are activated, and Illuminated randomly firing phasers in the main hull. They are illuminated with a combination of LEDs and Fiber Optics

oh and strobeing landing bay lights.... heres a better pic. of the phaser banks 

i'll have better pictures when it gets here...
dave


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Wowwww!!! That E looks awesome!

Switching Gears:

The original Pix that thomas has, yeah ...whatever. I have given up hope. It takes at the most 10 minutes to upload some photos, what a great resource for the modeling community that will we will probably never get to see. His reply originally was "I gotta find some code so people cant hotlink the images before I post them." 

Uhhh.. talk about a screen door on a submarine. If you put them on the web, they will get around, no piece of code will stop someone from taking a screenshot. Just watermark them in a non obtrusive way if you must do something.

But hey if your reading this Thomas, I write code for a living and can email you a snippet of code in 2 minutes that will do that you wanted if that means we will get to see um.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That's gorgeous man.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Yeah, well then why haven't you taken the two minutes to do that?

Something fellows like you need to consider is the fact that I did not shoot any images. Technically they are not my property. Any pics I have posted were either shot by me, or I was given permission to share them. Honestly with the smarty attitude posting like yours, I am neither inclined to seek permisssion nor take the "10 minutes" to upload anything of the sort. I have other things to do that require attention that I deem more important than posting images that I do not own on the internet, even after I get permission. Some of these images I've had for close to twenty years. You didn't know about them then and I mention it and suddenly I 'owe' it to post.

John, that is a *fantastic* build and paint on that kit, the best I have seen! Excellent colors and pearl effect.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Well, I am actually a little relieved you won't be posting them at the moment. For one, I am too far into my build! Secondly, in the same way I do not want to see 'warts and all' images of my favourite ladies plastered over the net, I feel that some of the Enterprise's mystery is maintained when the best we can judge her is from the DVD, and in particular just those few moments within the "lacy filigree of the orbital dry dock", as Roddenberry so aptly puts it. It certainly makes it more of a challenge for the modeller, and one that I am thoroughly enjoying when we also have tantalising artistically posed black and white photos too.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

davecfprez said:


> so where is the link to the color pic. he posted?
> 
> ALMOST finished !!
> 
> dave




WHOA! That's awesome. Another great build. Man you guys are just beating the crap out of this model. I'm really impressed! :thumbsup:


----------

